# Deputy Chief John McKee



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Chief*
*John P. McKee*
City University of New York Department of Public Safety, New York

End of Watch: Saturday, September 12, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 49

*Tour:* 18 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* 9/11 related illness

*Incident Date:* 9/11/2001

*Weapon:* Aircraft; Passenger jet

*Offender:* 19 suicide attackers

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Chief John McKee died as the result of cancer he developed following his assignment to assist with search and rescue efforts at the World Trade Center site immediately following the terrorist attacks of September 11, 2001.

Following the attacks, Chief McKee spent over one month at the ground zero site coordinating the allocation of his agency's resources and personnel for the search and rescue operations. He later fell ill as a result of his exposure to the toxic materials in the area at the site.

Chief McKee had served with the City University of New York Department of Public Safety for 18 years and he was second in command of the agency. He is survived by his wife.

On the morning of September 11, 2001, seventy-two officers from a total of eight local, state, and federal agencies were killed when terrorist hijackers working for the al Qaeda terrorist network, headed by Osama bin Laden, crashed two of four hijacked planes into the World Trade Center towers in New York City. After the impact of the first plane, putting the safety of others before their own, law enforcement officers along with fire and EMS personnel, rushed to the burning Twin Towers of the World Trade Center to aid the victims and lead them to safety. Due to their quick actions, it is estimated that over 25,000 people were saved.

As the evacuation continued, the first tower unexpectedly collapsed due as a result of the intense fire caused by the impact. The second tower collapsed a short time later. 71 law enforcement officers, 343 members of the New York City Fire Department and over 2,800 civilians were killed at the World Trade Center site.

A third hijacked plane crashed into a field in rural Pennsylvania when the passengers attempted to re-take control of the plane. One law enforcement officer, who was a passenger on the plane, was killed in that crash.

The fourth hijacked plane was crashed into the Pentagon in Arlington, Virginia, killing almost 200 military and civilian personnel. No law enforcement officers were killed at the Pentagon.

The terrorist attacks resulted in the declaration of war against the Taliban regime, the illegal rulers of Afghanistan, and the al Qaeda terrorist network which also was based in Afghanistan.

On September 9, 2005, all of the public safety officers killed on September 11, 2001, were posthumously awarded the 9/11 Heroes Medal of Valor by President George W. Bush.

The contamination in the air at the World Trade Center site caused many rescue personnel to become extremely ill, and eventually led to the death of several rescue workers.

On May 1, 2011 members of the United States military conducted a raid on a compound in Abbottabad, Pakistan where Osama bin Laden was hiding. During the raid, they shot and killed bin Laden.

Please click here to visit the memorials of all of the law enforcement officers killed in this terrorist attack.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Director of Public Safety William Barry
City University of New York Department of Public Safety
205 E 42nd Street
New York, NY 10017

Read more: Deputy Chief John P. McKee


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Chief.


----------

